# See Marketplace



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Posted there, but looking for a single shot 30-30 besides going to Gander for Retail...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You should try posting this on all the boards............opcorn::beer:


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I figured Marketplace was appropriate, but hunting forum may gain attention too....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I will cut you a good deal on a single shot 270. Brand new and never been shot.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I will cut you a good deal on a single shot 270. Brand new and never been shot.
> 
> Darin


???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get the 270

As soon as you got a 30 30 you will see "El Capitan" at 450 yards and by the time you figure the hold over Rifle Season will be over


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

bstarling said:


> ???



Why long for a 30-30 single shot when you can have a 270?? Just trying to help a brother out. He must not be interested. 

Darin


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

cause them 30/30's is deadly, when you shoot at game you have to be very careful following up the shot, if you get in a hurry, the bullet is liable to hit ya in the back of the head!!!! never had much use for them myself, killed my first deer with one but that didn't make me like them.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why a single shot?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Why a single shot?


Because that it what I had for sale. Technically it is not for sale. I just made that remark because BStarling ordered it for me a few months ago and I was just jerking his chain to see what kind of response I would get. Well, for enough $ everything is for sale.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Darin,
I haven't been on in a while... What kind of deal do you have on a SS 270? PM me


----------

